# completud



## Adrymar

Buenos días cibercompañeros...

Quisiera saber si esta parte de la frase esta bien definida:

...forjando así, una completud en el ser humano.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es posible que sí, *Adrymar*, pero con más contexto lo sabremos mejor.


----------



## Calambur

Adrymar said:


> Quisiera saber si esta parte de la frase esta bien definida:
> 
> ...forjando así, una completud en el ser humano.


No entiendo qué quieres decir, pero yo no uso ese palabro (_completud_ - no me importa si está admitida o no). Para mí lo correcto es *compleción*.


----------



## 0scar

Y por qué no _completitud_ y _completez_ (están en DRAE).


----------



## jorgema

Calambur said:


> No entiendo qué quieres decir, pero yo no uso ese palabro (_completud_ - no me importa si está admitida o no). Para mí lo correcto es *compleción*.



No me gusta "compleción" ni las otras tampoco. Preferiría cambiar la frase:

..._forjando así un ser humano completo. 
...forjando así un ser humano pleno._

Y ahora que he dicho pleno, creo que también pudiera decirse 'plenitud':

_...forjando así la plenitud del ser humano._


----------



## ErOtto

jorgema said:


> _...forjando así la plenitud del ser humano._


 
Pero esa _plenitud_ tiene un matiz diferente, desde mi punto de vista, al que tiene la compleción (que no te gusta ).

Saludos
Er


----------



## Adrymar

Muchas gracias a todos, me quedo con: forjando así un ser humano completo, entre mas sencillo mejor!


----------



## cacarulo

Acá hay 45 respuestas a una inquietud similar: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1196083&highlight=completud


----------



## fesemo

Yo creo que lo mejor sería "forjando así, su completamiento como ser humano"


----------



## readymade

A mi me gusta completud. Es muy literario. Yurkievich jugaba con ese tipo de palabra.


----------



## Calambur

readymade said:


> A mi me gusta completud. Es muy literario.


¿_Completud_ te parece literario?
Siempre pensé -y sigo pensando- que es un 'invento' para referirse a la 'cualidad de completo', ideado por aquellos que no conocen el término *compleción*, que es el propio.

En fin, sería interesante que los que saben buscar en las bases de datos de ya sabemos quién... averiguaran desde cuándo aparece registrado el término 'completud' y sus parientes aquí mencionados.



> Del DUE.
> *compleción *(del lat. «completío, -önis»)
> *1 *f._ Acción de completar._
> *2 *_Cualidad de completo._


----------



## Peón

A mí me suenan extrañas tanto "completud" (me suena a "pelotud...") como "compleción" (inmediatamente me viene "complexión").

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

A mi me gusta _completidad_ y_ completación_ pero no están en DRAE, ¿si existen completez y compleción qué le hacía dos raya más al tigre?


----------



## Bloodsun

Peón said:


> A mí me suenan extrañas tanto "completud" (me suena a "pelotud...") como "compleción" (inmediatamente me viene "complexión").



Igual de extrañas me suenan a mí. *Compleción* ni siquiera la hubiese relacionado con algo completo, más bien con "deleción" o algo por el estilo.

Completud suena a salud o bolud... Completez a idiotez.

Así que me proclamo del lado de jorgema: 
_...forjando así un ser humano completo. _


Saludos.


----------



## kreiner

La verdad es que las tres posibilidades están aceptadas: completud, completitud y compleción. Sólo por cuestión de gustos, yo suelo usar "compleción" (por ejemplo, para los teoremas de la incompleción de Gödel, pero reconozco que probablemente se use más: "los teoremas de la incompletitud").


----------



## readymade

Calambur said:


> ¿_Completud_ te parece literario?
> Siempre pensé -y sigo pensando- que es un 'invento' para referirse a la 'cualidad de completo', ideado por aquellos que no conocen el término *compleción*, que es el propio.
> 
> En fin, sería interesante que los que saben buscar en las bases de datos de ya sabemos quién... desde cuándo aparece registrado el término 'completud' y sus parientes aquí mencionados.


 
Mirá, ahora mismo no tengo el texto a mano y no tengo tiempo de buscarlo. Pero si te das una vuelta por Ýurkievich, no se si Cortázar, ahora mismo no puedo asegurártelo, o  con no se, algún otro latinoamericano seguro que encontrarás palabras de ese tipo. A mi personalmente me parecen lindísimas. Redondas. Expresivas. Pucha, ahora tengo la cabeza embotada y no me salen ni las palbaras ni los autores. Quizá alguien por estos pagos lo recuerda.


----------



## readymade

Ah si, si los escritores y los poetas se pasaran la vida preocupándose por saber si la rae lo dice o no lo dice, estábamos bien fritos. No se inventaría nada...


----------



## Bloodsun

readymade said:


> Ah si, si los escritores y los poetas se pasaran la vida preocupándose por saber si la rae lo dice o no lo dice, estábamos bien fritos. No se inventaría nada...



Muy cierto. De todas formas, la RAE sí registra *completud*, y te remite a *completitud*. Entre esas dos, sin duda me quedo con *completud* (para mí también suena mejor, casi bien).

El DUE no conoce *completud* ni *completitud*, pero porque no estén en el DUE no significa que no existan. 


Saludos.


----------



## readymade

A mi me suena rebien  Conozco varias así y me gustan. Completitud no suena tan bien. Al fin  y al cabo, el lenguaje es una cuestión de sonido también... no?


----------



## Fernando

Para los que no les importa la RAE y sí "lo que se usa", en Google aparecen (en miles):

Completitud  143
Compleción    49
Completud     42

Completuz aparece sólo 201 veces.

Yo (por aportar otra experiencia) nunca uso "completud", y alterno entre completitud y compleción. En ambos casos se trata de formas "legítimas" de formar derivados de una palabra, como pleno-plenitud  (no "plenud") o en aplicar-aplicación.

Personalmente, diría que prefiero utilizar "completitud" como "cualidad de completo" mientras que "compleción" sería la "acción de completar", aunque la RAE utilice "compleción" para los dos casos.

En cualquier caso, antes que todo esto, prefiero NO utilizar estos palabros y utilizar una perífrasis. Si es posible, prefiero utilizar los derivados de "rellenar".


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *readymade*:
Yo no he dicho que los escritores o los poetas deban comprobar si las palabras que quieren usar figuran en el DRAE. 
En realidad, salvo para escritos jurídicos o notariales (y tal vez para algún otro caso técnico) donde conviene que el lenguaje sea utilizado con precisión, creo que nadie tiene necesidad de estar consultando el diccionario en forma permanente (excepto que desconozca el significado o la ortografía -o ambas cosas- de una palabra).

Esto porque, como todos sabemos, las palabras son registradas en el diccionario luego de su aparición en la lengua oral (por lo menos, es lo que sucede en la mayoría de los casos -digo esto porque no faltará alguien que me enrostre alguna excepción-).

Lo que sí he dicho -y sigo sosteniendo- es que la palabra que me parece más adecuada y propia es *compleción*. Pero no se me escapa que tiene el inconveniente de que es poco conocida. Por eso, creo, se idearon las otras.
Y por eso también me gustaría saber desde cuándo las registra el diccionario oficial, y cuáles son los ejemplos literarios donde aparecen -incluida *compleción*, claro está-. Pero como no soy seguidora del sitio de la RAE ignoro cómo buscar tales datos.


----------



## jorgema

Pues habría que saber desde cuándo se usa 'compleción'. Buscando en el CREA y en el CORDE no aparecen muchos datos. Apenas dos referencias en el primero y cuatro en el segundo (la más antigua de 1972). 
Tal parece que nuestro idioma se las pasó muy bien durante mucho tiempo sin este, ni los otros dos sustantivos. Como dije, las tres palabras me resultan feas, especialmente al pronunciarlas, pero esa es mi opinión y mi gusto personal. Y sí, en el caso del ejemplo inicial, optaría por darle la vuelta a la frase.


----------



## readymade

Calambur, 
Lo siento, pero no tengo tiempo de ponerme a buscar ahora mismo. Pero prometo que lo haré. El sitio de la rae? nada más sencillo: www.rae.es  hasta podés criticar y proponer otras acepciones. De paso, hay muchísimas palabras que la rae no registra. Más de las que te imaginas. Personalmente, no le tengo gran respeto a la academia. Prefiero ir a las viejas fuentes.


----------



## Jonno

¿Cuáles son "las viejas fuentes"?


----------



## Calambur

readymade said:


> www.rae.es hasta podés criticar y proponer otras acepciones.


Gracias, *readymade*. El sitio lo conozco. Lo que me cuesta es buscar en las bases de datos. Y lo de criticar me encantaría, pero temo que se me aparezca Blecua en persona a patearme el occipucio.


----------



## Calambur

Por si a alguno le interesa lo que dice el santo DRAE, aquí van las deficiones:


> *compleción**.*
> (Del lat. _completĭo, -ōnis_).
> *1. *f. p. us. Acción y efecto de completar.
> *2. *f. p. us. Cualidad de completo.
> 
> 
> *completud**.*
> *1. *f. *completitud.*
> 
> 
> *completitud**.*
> *1. *f. Cualidad de completo.
> 
> 
> *completez**.*
> *1. *f. *completitud.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Como pueden observar, sólo en *compleción* aclara el origen de la palabra.
Yo creo que en las demás no lo aclara porque son inventos modernos, creados a partir de *completar* o *completo*, por hablantes que ignoraban la existencia del término _compleción_ -cuya derivación del latín me parece clarísima-. Esto último es lo que me hace pensar que _compleción_ es la versión más 'correcta' -luego, que cada quien diga y escriba lo que quiera-.

Y el DUE, que es un diccionario de uso -y más que respetable, por cierto-, la única que reconoce es *compleción* y da la misma definición:


> *compleción *(del lat. «completío, -önis»)
> *1 *f._ Acción de completar._
> *2 *_Cualidad de completo._


----------



## Jonno

> Yo creo que en las demás no lo aclara porque son inventos modernos



Tu frase me ha recordado que siempre he echado de menos lo que se puede encontrar en muchos diccionarios de inglés, que explican la etimología de una palabra incluso con la época de introducción en el idioma. ¿Sabéis si existe algo parecido en castellano?


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> Tu frase me ha recordado que siempre he echado de menos lo que se puede encontrar en muchos diccionarios de inglés, que explican la etimología de una palabra incluso con la época de introducción en el idioma. ¿Sabéis si existe algo parecido en castellano?



Sería bueno saberlo. El Corominas sale un platal....


----------



## Calambur

Jonno said:


> ¿Sabéis si existe algo parecido en castellano?


El _Diccionario crítico etimológico de la lengua castellana,_ por Joan Corominas. Tengo una edición de Editorial Francke, Berna, 1954, en cuatro tomos -es una joyita bibliográfica-; pero no encuentro tal dato (no obstante, podría estar en algunas de las ediciones posteriores -que, me parece, son de Gredos-).


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> El _Diccionario crítico etimológico de la lengua castellana,_ por Joan Corominas. Tengo una edición de Editorial Francke, Berna, 1954, en cuatro tomos -es una joyita bibliográfica-; pero no encuentro tal dato (no obstante, podría estar en algunas de las ediciones posteriores -que, me parece, son de Gredos-).



Esos libros ya son viejos Calambur, y como ves nunca se encuentra nada... En vez de llamar al botellero, me avisás y te ahorro el trabajo....


----------



## Calambur

*Peón*: mirá aquí, y también en los remates de libros...


----------



## Jonno

Gracias por la información, Calambur. En Amazon lo he encontrado por "sólo" $1,895.00


----------



## Calambur

Jonno said:


> Gracias por la información, Calambur. En Amazon lo he encontrado por "sólo" $1,895.00


¿Esos *$* son *euros*?
OMG! Voy a guardar mi edición bajo siete llaves... y con antipolillas.


----------



## Jonno

No, dólares, que es la Amazon de EEUU.
Pero bueno, en euros no se queda lejos...
En pesos argentinos, 7.674.

Es una edición en 6 tomos, me parece recordar.


----------

